# Joined few months back but never went till now and ill first cycle that went wrong :(



## hanzu (Apr 4, 2012)

hey guys im currently 22 years old ive been on off for 4 years first couple had no idea what i was doing.

here's the thing im currently on my first cycle but unfortunately in the first 4 weeks i ended up getting bursitis on both shoulders right alot worse then my left, its been confirmed by the doctors that i have it. its been my 7 week and unfortunately ive decided to call it quits cause i cant do anything. It really depress me cause i was getting amazing results but i looked ahead of my life i would rather come off and have a break for a couple of weeks and do another in a few months times.

i ran 

anabolics 12 weeks
ultradrol 3 tabs a day finish on the 4th week
test cyp 250mg split into 2 im a week
dec       250mg split into 2 im a week

pct 4 weeks

hcg
clomid
nolvadex

ive done alot of research before doing this i did the oral ultradrol to kickstart my cycle and running deca for my joints. 

trained 6 days a week
m - chest tris
t - back bis
w - quad calf
th- shoulders
fri - arms
sat - hamstring back thickness

current stats 
after i got back from overseas didnt train during that period lost everything

height 5'5
weight 65.5kg

ive a very little guy with a small joints and light bones. but i have alot of potential filling out. im very bottom heavy im bless with very good legs that can grow and it is nicley shape. my calf circumference is 16 inches and its always been my biggest bodypart 

week 1
just writing down what weight i did for first excersie on each body part to show how much progression i was getting

weight 65.5 kg
bodyfat: 13%

inlcine bench 70kg x 5 reps
lat pull down machine - theres 25 plates i did plate 13 x 8 reps
squat 100kg x 5 reps
dumbell should press 25kg x 4
hamstring on a machine

week 2

weight 71 kg
bodyfat : 14%

bench press 80 kg x 8 reps
lat pull down plate 16 x 8 reps
squat 120 kg x 5 reps
dumbel shoulder press 27.5 kg 6 reps
stiff leg 100 kg - 6 reps

first week was muscle memory and putting the size back on what i lost overseas and plus i eat alot

week 3

weight 74kg
bodyfat: 14- 15%

dumbell press 40kg x 8 reps
lat pull down plate 18 x 6 reps
squat 140kg x 3 reps
dumbel shoudler press 30 kg x 5 reps
stiff leg 120 kg x 6

feeling hell strong and awsome

week 4

this where i started to feel it my shoulders werent going right about half way during the week

weight 76kg
bodyfat: 15%

bench press 100kg x 6 reps
lat pull down plate 20 x 6 reps
sqaut 150 kg reps x 2 reps
dumbel shoulder press 32.5 kg 4 reps
stiff leg 140 kg x 6 reps

i felt awesome with results i was getting till my shoulders were screaming. went to the doctors and got ultrasound done and confirmed bursitis. wasnt thinking to much at the time, but it didnt know its gonna cost for the rest of the cycle. doctors got me prescription for cortisone injection but didnt do it cause i heard its bad and plus i might need in the future for more serious injuries 

week 5

weight 77kg
bodyfat: 15%

went light machines for upper body but no good needs rest
legs were going strong

squated 160kg x 3 reps

week 6

weight 78 kg
bodyfat:16%

coudlnt do anything upper body part
squated 170 x 2 reps

feeling down about i couldnt do anything except legs going unbelievable. this is were decided to finish my last shot and go off

week 7

this is were im curently at this time and point. 

weight: 76 kg reason for dropping cause i was putting on fat rather then muscle causei m not training upper body
bodyfat: 15%

squated 180kg x 1

i was really happy with my leg progression. but this i decided to end it.

*Any suggestion or help would be appreciated*

im planning to do another one in july this will give me the right amount time on = time off

planning to do half a bulk cycle to put the size i lost back on and the remaining a cutting cycle

was gonna run

m-drol 4 weeks
test e 10 weeks 250mg a week
anavar 12 weeks
clenbuterol after the 6th week

pct:
hcg
nolva
clomid

i know it might sound bit stupid but i must get into shape in time cause need to professional gigs. as for this cycle i just want to put back on what i lost cause i was with shape i recieved.

*feed back would greatly appreciated *


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2012)

hanzu, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## charley (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome. Copy and repost in the appropriate forums for feedback.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome
Nice info, put it in the proper section! 
Hope to see more from u


----------



## Kimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 4, 2012)

welcome to da boards


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 6, 2012)

welcome


----------



## effinrob (Apr 12, 2012)

hi


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------

